# Is Anyone Else Having Battery Problems with Kindle DX?



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

At first I thought everything was fine with my DX battery.  I'm now charging DX with my computer for a full charge before bedtime for an extra hour after the battery charge light turns green.  Put the Kindle into sleep mode.  Screen orientation is locked off, Whispernet is off.  When I turn on the Kindle DX the next afternoon, almost 30 percent of the battery charge is gone.
Right now I am charging the Kindle DX with the wall charger instead of my computer.  Hope that fixes the problem.  My Kindle 1 and Kindle 2 didn't have this problem.  If it happens again tomorrow, I will try turning the DX completely off instead of sleep.
Anyone else noticing this ?
luvshihtzu


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Not having that issue. I leave everything on and plug it into the wall every 3 days. Not tried to recharge from computer. I generally leave plugged overnight when I do charge.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just thought that I shouldn't have lost 1/3 of my charge when I haven't even turned the Kindle DX on for any reason after a full charge.  

luvshihtzu


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> I just thought that I shouldn't have lost 1/3 of my charge when I haven't even turned the Kindle DX on for any reason after a full charge.


Of course you shouldn't... Either the Kindle is working through some major process temporarily, or there is a problem with it...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> I just thought that I shouldn't have lost 1/3 of my charge when I haven't even turned the Kindle DX on for any reason after a full charge.
> 
> luvshihtzu


Did you download a lot of books? Maybe it's indexing.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

No it wasn't indexing.  I have had the DX over a week and all my previous books were installed within the first two days.

Last night, I used the wall charger and charged an hour beyond the full charge green light.  Today the Kindle battery is fine and no battery use shows.  I plugged it back into the wall charger to see if it would take any amount of charging to be back at full battery and it took maybe 30 seconds.  To me it looks like a problem charging with my computer, so I won't be doing that anymore. Thanks for your thoughts.
Problem solved.  Will keep my fingers crossed that there are no more problems. 

luvshihtzu


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There is something in the users guide that says if you don't have a powered USB port it's not going to charge well. . . . so that would be probably having to plug in directly to the computer not through a supplemental port.

Good to know though. . .I'll have to watch it with mine.

Oh, and if you use a laptop. . . remember it could potentially drain your laptop if IT's not plugged in.  You could end up with a full Kindle and a dead computer!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There is something in the users guide that says if you don't have a powered USB port it's not going to charge well. . . . so that would be probably having to plug in directly to the computer not through a supplemental port.


Most supplemental USB ports are NON-powered ports. That's any port on your monitor, keyboard, etc. Depending on your computer, it's possible the USB ports in the front of your computer are also non-powered. Generally any USB port on the back of a computer is a powered port. If you have issues charging from either the front of your computer or a monitor, etc. I'd suggest trying the back USB ports before deciding something is wrong.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

JetJammer,
The front USB ports on my computer have been fine for charging all my MP3 Players, iTouch, and Kindle 1&2.  For some reason there were problems charging the DX.  Still don't understand why, but I am happy I can use the wall charger.  It is way too much trouble to pull my computer tower out and fish around for the rear USB ports, if I don't have to do it.
It may be a very helpful hint for others though.

luvshihtzu


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Glad you got it to work at least!  I don't use my computer to charge my kindle, but I did discover the *non-powered* ports the hard way a couple years ago with another device.  Took me a lot of research to figure out why it wouldn't work right...


----------

